
Parallelising Your OCaml Code with Multicore OCaml - mseri
https://github.com/ocaml-multicore/ocaml2020-workshop-parallel
======
mseri
The related talk is here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7YZR1q8wzI&list=PLKO_ZowsIO...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7YZR1q8wzI&list=PLKO_ZowsIOu5fHjRj0ua7_QWE_L789K_f&index=5)

